# Upgrading laptop speakers-Lost Cause?



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Hey, no more need for OT audio

I know most will say just get headphones or externals but being a DIY nut, I'd like to replace the crummy Altec Lansing speakers in my '05 HP Pavilion laptop....IIRC, most are 1x2" speakers...

Smallest I found full range in PE were some Neo 2"x3" but I just wanted some feedback before I go tearing down the laptop...is it even worth trying to upgrade (ie are there any tiny laptop sized speakers that are decent?)

Thanks fellas!


Jeremy


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

i wouldn't mess with it.

also, remember that speakers have magnets, and in a laptop everything is right there together. it'd suck to put in something with a neo magnet on it just for it to screw up your harddrive.

get some headphones and be done.


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Wasn't thinking about the magnetic issues....thanks....I have some mediocre Maxwell folding headphones (ear muff style) but I guess I'll start looking for some decent ones....

Thanks for the input


Jeremy


----------



## seagrasser (Feb 6, 2007)

X2 on the headphones. Look into the in ear variety for isolation.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

i have shure ear buds and they're awesome:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Shure-Clear-E2C...-For-iPod_W0QQitemZ320163249911QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Abaddon (Aug 28, 2007)

You could probably fiberglass some pods off to the side and fit some aura whispers in there...

OR get some nice headphones... If you are going in public.. get In-Ear-Monitors...

Private.. Sennheiser


----------

